# Pioneer amp in GOLD



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

This looked interesting
Pioneer Model NO. 6903 Amplifier Japanese Dynamic Labs | eBay


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

looks counterfeit.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Dang, I was watching that one!


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 12, 2005)

Counterfeit?
Who cares didn't you see the label??
It passed quality control.

The Hammer


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I was thinking of snagging it just for the heatsink and putting the guts of a newer amp inside for a retro look.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

It's for Parts Only.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Prolly not many parts in an amplifier with a 7.5A fuse.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

benny said:


> Prolly not many parts in an amplifier with a 7.5A fuse.


But it SAYS 600 watts on the side. It must be true.  :surprised:


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

And its gold, so it must be good. I looooooooooove gooooooooooold!!!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Another one popped up.
Look at the board in pic 4 :laugh:
PIONEER MODEL #6903 JAPANES DYNAMIC LABS PROTOTYPE? | eBay


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

What ????????????? Are they serious.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Now we know where the term "phantom power" originated.


----------

